# retiring to spain



## harry crompton (Aug 24, 2014)

hi me and my wife janet wanting to retire to spain residential mobile home would love to know best sites etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

harry crompton said:


> hi me and my wife janet wanting to retire to spain residential mobile home would love to know best sites etc



Any ideas on where abouts in Spain??? a wish list??

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I have some friends who are selling their static - it's on a lovely site


might not be where you want to be though

what sort of area do you want to live in ?


which areas do you know - what do you like/not like about those areas ?


----------



## neeruam (Aug 25, 2014)

harry crompton said:


> hi me and my wife janet wanting to retire to spain residential mobile home would love to know best sites etc


Hi my husband and I live on florantilles on costa blanca, near San Miguel. Would highly recommend this site. If you would like any further information we would be happy to help. Maureen & Alex Muur


----------



## harry crompton (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, we don't have a wish list as yet but are open to suggestions (coast locations preferable). 
Maureen, we would be very interested in finding out more about your location .


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Please do your research carefully and make sure any site you pick is legal. Speak to as many people living there as possible as to rents and fees etc. before you take the plunge.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Harry, I have a friend, who although 78 is a very fit (cycling at least 50 K every day) who sold up here; he was 10 KMS inland on a golf course, and looked at buying/renting a 'mobile home'. 

When he checked out all the charges and pros and cons he decided to rent an apartment in Fuengirola. (He got a very good deal).

He is now close to all amenities, whereas the couple of sites he looked at were somewhat remote, as one might expect as sites would normally be 'out of town'. 

That was 2 years ago. He is convinced he made the right move.


----------



## harry crompton (Aug 24, 2014)

thanks for that information . We are hoping to go out in october to look at some sites . We would also look into renting . How to get a good deal in renting ? Is it through agents or word of mouth .


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I would suggest agents are not the best source for really good deals, after all they need their fees as they are (hopefully) in business.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

larryzx said:


> I would suggest agents are not the best source for really good deals, after all they need their fees as they are (hopefully) in business.


So where would be a good place to look for rental properties? I've looked at fotocasa.es - is that a good place - are there others?
The advantages of using an agency is that they have several properties in one searchable place.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

ddrysdale99 said:


> So where would be a good place to look for rental properties? I've looked at fotocasa.es - is that a good place - are there others?
> The advantages of using an agency is that they have several properties in one searchable place.


As you said in your post "Is it through agents or *word of mouth *". 

If I wanted to find a good rate rental I would go to the area I was interested in and ask around, make 'fiends' locally etc.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

harry crompton said:


> thanks for that information . We are hoping to go out in october to look at some sites . We would also look into renting . How to get a good deal in renting ? Is it through agents or word of mouth .


word of mouth is good - or just wander around the are you want, taking numbers from 'se alquila' boards



ddrysdale99 said:


> So where would be a good place to look for rental properties? I've looked at fotocasa.es - is that a good place - are there others?
> The advantages of using an agency is that they have several properties in one searchable place.



have a look at the renting section of our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there are links to other websites there


----------



## neeruam (Aug 25, 2014)

neeruam said:


> Hi my husband and I live on florantilles on costa blanca, near San Miguel. Would highly recommend this site. If you would like any further information we would be happy to help. Maureen & Alex Muur


Hi Harry, we would be happy to supply any information.you may need. The website is camping Florantilles.com. You can find more info and photos. We would highly recommend this residential site. Good luck in your search. Maureen & alex Muir


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

There are many private landlords on Idealista.com and I have found my last 3 homes on their site. I have never yet paid the asking price to a private landlord as they seem willing to negotiate, I suppose it's the " half a loaf" idealogy.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I kind of at sea here as outside of ROI and Wales I never rented a mobile home/static home. I can understand the interest in such a home, but in Spain? - Not exactly my preference (and I respect everybody's right to their preference).

1. How much does a new mobile home cost?
2. How much does it cost to keep it on a serviced site?
3. Do they "overheat" to human occupation during the summer months?
4. Does electricity cost more to keep airconditioning working that much longer?
5. Is the space too confined for long term stay?
6. Is a car necessary to visit the local supermarket?

Like I said earlier I am not au fait with long term mobile home rental. It has never been cheaper to rent an apartment/duplex/house/cortijo in Spain. A 2 bedroom apartment in an ideal location, centrally located can be rented for around €550 per month. 

Just to alleviate my concern, can anybody make the case for (a) Purchasing a mobile home and (b) Renting a mobile home?


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

I can only answer some of your questions as to my experience with one mobile home site in Spain. Some 10 years ago at the height of the property bubble many sites sprung up and people paid around 60 to 80 thousand euros for a mobile home and then paid around 3,500 euros for the rent of a standard pitch. More if they wanted more space. The site then sold electricity and water at inflated prices. Many of these homes have been sold at a loss since the bubble burst. The site was run as a dictatorship with permission being required if you wanted to have visitors staying overnight or longer. Many people who had homes there have either sold or moved them elsewhere because of this management style. 

I am not saying that other sites are run along the same lines and know of many people who are happy on their chosen site, but for an annual rent of this sort of money (more on other sites) a place can be rented in some areas and no capital would be spent.

I would imagine that mobile homes could be bought cheaper nowadays but you are then tied to staying in the same place and biding by the site rules.

Good luck to anyone buying a mobile home in Spain.

Jaws


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

To answer some of your questions Leper:
1. A new mobile home can start at around 25k euros and go on up. Depends on your requirements also whether you are prepared to accept the normal European design of bedrooms at each end of the van with living in the middle. Furnishings in these are more basic than those in the UK which tend to be designed with living at one end and sleeping at the other.
2. Depends on the site and the facilities it has to offer. The 3500 mentioned byDejw seems to be mid range.
3. Overheating can be reduced by a)built in insulation b) a roof shelter built over the van c)awnings d)blinds or shutters.
4. Air conditioning is your choice. We find anything below 27 degrees is much too cool for the summer and we have reversible air con so that it can provide heat in the winter. 
5. You do not live in your van for most of the year, but outside it. Most continentals have their fridge/freezers, hobs, even sinks etc in a shelter outside together with additional seating and even TVs. You only go indoors to sleep and bathe. Again the internal space is a) regulated by the size of your plot and b) your choice of van. 
6. The need for a car is dependent on the size of the site, whether it has an onsite supermarket and your weight carrying capabilities. Obviously a bike or a motorised scooter would be compromises.
Suggest you rent for a minimum of a month before you buy as this will give you a real idea of the lifestyle.


----------

